
It’s Time to Found a New Republic - brandonhall
http://foreignpolicy.com/2017/08/15/its-time-to-found-a-new-republic/
======
rpiguy
Excellent ideas except for the last one - strengthening courts undermines
democracy and puts too much power in the hands of unelected officials.
Everyone loves courts when they are stacked for your side. This effect is
magnified the more powerful the court. It also further politicizes what should
be an impartial system.

Courts are already vastly powerful today.

~~~
brandonhall
More than anything, I appreciate the distillation of significant reform ideas
without a partisan agenda. With the exception of the judiciary change, all of
these ideas would be widely popular with the larger public.

